# Photographers wanted (Students Welcome!)



## Licor (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Creative partners in crime!

New project called  cityentrance.com is starting out soon. The project is looking asap for  photographers around the globe to work on freelance basis , you don't  have to be a professional and students are more than welcome!. Please  e-mail me at mail@cityentrance.com regarding this and I will explain you  the details. please provide a behance or flickr links (or any other)  with your photo samples, that would be superb.


Looking for  people specially in: Paris, London, Chicago, San Francisco ,Tokyo,  Sydney, Las Vegas, Madrid, Milan, Barcelona, Frankfurt, Mexico, City,  Miami, Amsterdam, Rome, Geneva, Zurich, Vienna But other Big cities too.

Thanks

Tim

Lead  Creative Director 

cityentrance.com


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 25, 2010)

Licor said:


> Please e-mail me at mail@cityentrance.com regarding this and I will explain you the details.


 
Ummm..... Why not just post the details here.


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 25, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> Licor said:
> 
> 
> > Please e-mail me at mail@cityentrance.com regarding this and I will explain you the details.
> ...




exactly.


----------



## Licor (Sep 25, 2010)

That wouldn't be a very smart action from a project perspective. all basic details are in this post , more detailed information is given after viewing photographers portfolio , and then a decision is made whether the photographer is suitable for the position. 

Thank you

Tim


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 25, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> Licor said:
> 
> 
> > Please e-mail me at mail@cityentrance.com regarding this and I will explain you the details.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Sep 25, 2010)

But there aren't any details in the post - just your request for photographer contact details and portfolios with no outline of the project proposal, intentions, concepts etc....


----------

